
Piriform Security Notification – CCleaner has been compromised - binaryapparatus
http://www.piriform.com/news/release-announcements/2017/9/18/security-notification-for-ccleaner-v5336162-and-ccleaner-cloud-v1073191-for-32-bit-windows-users
======
ColinWright
The discussion is substantial, and over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339)

